# Absolute Newbie needs help with a 'found' goat



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Our next door neighbor showed up late yesterday with goat for us. The goat had been found in the middle of a lake on a golf course in a rain storm. The neighbors son-in-law went out in a rowboat to save her and then did his best to find her owner. He had no luck and took her home to his backyard. She came to us (from his city backyard) because our pasture is set up for goats, although we've never had them (and only owned the house two months),

We were told she was a full grown pygmy, but the more I look at her, I'm thinking she's juvenile. Her coat is downy soft (like a sheep) and she's pretty thin.

Right now we've got her in the dogs run where she's sleeping in a bedded dog house and eating the lawn. This all happening on Christmas Eve / Christmas means I can't get her proper food until tomorrow. We're giving her fruits / veggies, etc. which she doesn't seem interested in. And fresh water of course.

Any and all help you can throw my way is appreciated. I'm worried about keeping her fed (other than people food, lawn, and pasture weeds/grass, we've got dog food and chicken pellets on hand) and that I may be missing things I don't know enough to know I need.

Here's a couple of photos of her. Thanks so much. I'm a worrier about our animals, especially when I don't know what I don't know.

Rachel

P.S. We will get her a buddy once we've got things figured out. I'm not big on animals being alone. In the meantime she prefers to stay as close as possible to our dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like a Boer goat. If she is a Boer goat, then she is young. If she stays that size, she is probably a mix.

Since stores aren't open, grazing on the grass is fine. Don't give her any chicken or dog feed. It is bad for them.

When you can, she will need hay and a goat grain. Grain is a supplement so you don't need to feed her a lot. Hay is usually left out free choice and grazing is great for them. Also you want a good loose goat mineral like Manna Pro Goat Mineral from TSC.

That is wonderful that you have taken her in and will get a buddy for her. Congratulations!


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks so much. You've made me feel better about not having anything better for her to eat.

She does have an ear tag. Both the guy who saved her and I have tried to look for a way (online) to track her owner using the tag, but came up blank. Is there a way to do that (we'd like to keep her, but have to make an effort at least...)?

Rachel


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, she looks to be a boer, myotonic, or kiko cross - so yes, she will get bigger. Horns are not even full grown yet.

I agree with the above - NO DOG OR CHICKEN food. some goats don't eat fruits / veggies because they never have had them ... so they don't know.

IF you decide to grain (mine ONLY get grain when pregnant or milking) then you can - but start SLOW - like only a small handful a day and then work up. I do not feel that they NEED to be grained if receiving proper nutrition through graze / hay. Honestly i have enough graze that they rarely get hay - they only go in their pen from dark to before dawn - so they have alot to eat during the day and do great. If you are dry lotted or will be locked up a good amount of time then yes, make sure you have hay out when graze is not available. 

Another thing i would do is get a tube of horses Ivomec 1.87% and give 3 x the weight in paste (if goat is 50# give 150# worth of paste) and repeat in 10-14 days for worms.

and get the little one a friend  another doe or wether (can get a wether pretty cheap)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with karen, her coloring dictates boer. However, I did see a boer pygmy with boer coloring and stayed about 75#. All I can add to Karen's is goats need a shelter if it's wet out, they don't like to get wet. It can be something very basic even a large dog house for now. Maybe someone near you may have some hay, be sure it's not moldy. I don't tie out goats because it makes them food for some animals. Even the friendliest of dogs can unintentionally hurt a goat. Those are the first basics right now since there's nothing probably open. If you can't get manna pro, there are several loose minerals for goats, CHS/payback feeds makes a 16:8 mineral, onyx brand makes a good one. Look at the ingriedents, you don't want a lot of salt, but goats need copper (not sheep it's toxic to them).
Have a good christmas.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you could call the state ag office to trace who that ear tag belongs to and at least find out what farm she was born on and then contact the owner that way that is a scrapies tag


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also loook on your local criagslist on both lost&found and farm and garden. Not sure what plants you have but no azaleas or rhodedren, both are toxic. Pasture/grass is good as is browse. However watch for diarrhea, because if she isn't used to it could cause it.


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. I'll keep the chicken / dog food for the chickens and dog. It's supposed to rain again today, but she's got several shelters to choose from so I think she'll be okay. I'll get her some hay tomorrow. Should I get grass hay, oat hay, or alfalfa?

On worms, can I send goat poop into a lab for a worm test? And if yes, any suggestions on where to send it?

Rachel


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I feed alfalfa, if she's not use to it maybe grass hay. For worms, you can take a sample to a vet, some like the ones here will only do it if they are a large animal vet! stupid I know, but most people seem to have vets that cooperate. If you use the ivermectin paste as suggested you can do that as a starting point, if it's the paste in a horse tube, it's 3x the amount it says for a horse. If a 100# horse you would give dose for a 300#. She looks like she maybe closer to 50#??
You can also take a look at the inside of the eyelid if it's nice and pink (like watermelon she's pretty good) the more pale shows a parasite load (worms for example). 
She's pretty cute, maybe someone won't claim her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just sitting here thinking .... you may want to put out some baking soda in a pan for her. With being in a new place and 'new food' she may get an upset belly - and the baking soda will help that.

merry christmas - maybe name her "noel"


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Kelebek - Do I make a paste of the baking soda with water or just put it out as a powder? (Great suggestion though. She isn't eating much, which worries me.)

The kids have taking to calling her Cutiebelle, which will probably stick. She is awfully darling!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Just put a small dish, she'll eat what she needs. If you have things like pine trees you can let her access them too- or raspberry or black berry bushes they love them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for saving her  
Sounds like to me somebody is either being really cruel or playing a joke on someone doing this to a poor goat. Either way , its animal cruelty. I would ( if you decide to ) report it to the police in you town.
Maybe its happened before or someone knows something about it..
I hate it when people get away with things like this, maybe unknowingly or unintentionally hurting a animal by playing a joke on someone...

Good luck with her , she is really cute , Cutiebell sits her perfectly 
Im glad she is in good hands now , poor thing , boy is she lucky 
today !!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

This is great advice for newbies. 

Thanks.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

I rescued a Pygmy goat a d had to crash course myself on goat. The first chance you get call a vet who angles far animals. Have her checked out. If you intend to keep her, you will want to get her checked for parasites and treated if necessary. The are exterior parasites as well as internal parasites. Have your vet check for goat lice. Big they are present kitten flea and tick powder work great.b if she needs a bath, shampoo for horses works great, just be sure not to get any water in their ears. You will need to run an ad in you local paper for found goat with her tag information, after thirty days you can legally claim her as yours. Now I live in North Carolina, so be ure to check with your local law because it could be different. I feed my little guy and his new girl buddy, also a rescue, Goat nobile. I have hay for free feeding. Bayou will also want to get a calcium block and a salt block. They will nibble as they need it. But make sure the hay and blocks are kept in a dry area for them to access. Keep fresh water available. My Gast are picky eaters. I offer everything but try are persnickety . They want me to hold the veggies for them to eat. Spoiled rotten is what they are! This forum is awesome for information. Your vet, and your local feed and seed ate also great sources. There are some really good books out there of. Raising goats by "story" is a good beginners book too. I hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks. It looks like our little girl is a picky eater. She wouldn't touch the new green grass or fruits / veggies. But when we moved her to a more secure dog run, she immediatly snagged some of last year left over (meaning dried out and muddy) grass. We collected a bunch more for her and she's been chowing down yeah!

I think she's much happier in the smaller enclosure too. She spent most of today hiding. In the smaller area, she'll come out and peak around, etc.

Very slowly this is coming together. Thanks for mentioning the vet. I'll have to see who I can find.

Rachel


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

There is absolutely no doubt she has boer in her and for that she will get Niger like everyone else has said, I don't know about where you are, but here on that tag that is in her ear, you can figure out some how and some way who her owner is. 
Even though she is really cute congratulations on her and hope you find another cute friend for her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

God bless you for saving this baby. That's the best way to say happy birthday to Jesus -- save one of his precious creatures :hug:

You've gotten great advice. If you are going to keep her, she will need a buddy as goats are herd animals and tend to get sad and anxious without another goat. I'm so glad this girl has such a great place to stay! You guys sound just wonderful, she looks so happy.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, she will probably get quite large. As said you can probably contact the Ag office and have them track her scrapie tag back to her breeder, she is young enough they should either be her current owner or know who they sold her to so you can track them down. She is adorable. Good for you, finding knowledgeable people to get advice from right off the bat. If you can't track her owner down and end up keeping her you need to make sure and expect her to behave and not be pushy now while she is still small and easy to handle. That will prepare her to be a good respectful pet when she is bigger.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like she has a California scrapies tag. If she was used in a 'prank', she is probably stolen (although some fools will buy animals for pranking--cruel, but it happens). You can find California info at this website- http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/animal_health/Scrapie_Info.html (looks like the first two letters on the tag are 'CA'). I'd start with Animal ID or Animal Health in phoning.

She is about the size of my four month Boer cross doeling, but her horns are are a little shorter. Thanks for giving a goat a home for the holidays.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Great advice here already. I agree she looks like boer or boer mix. Based on the size of her horns, she might be only 3 or 4 months old. Our three month old pygmy mixes have horns that are bigger than that. 

How is her energy level? Does she have anything to run and jump on? Even an overturned barrel or tree stump. Goats that age usually like to run and jump and play. You might want to pick up some goat electrolytes to give her an energy boost. The poor thing has been through quite a trauma. (TSC sells the electrolyte powder that gets mixed with water, it's good to have on hand.)

As for her not wanting to eat the new green grass, it might be that she doesn't like the type of grass. My goats wouldn't eat the fescue that was planted at our old house. They would pick out the weeds and other types of grasses but just wouldn't touch the fescue that made up most of the lawn. I would start with a good quality grass hay and gradually introduce some grains to get her fattened up. She is thin, but do it gradually so she doesn't get an upset stomach. 

Goats are surprisingly picky about their food and water being clean. Put out at least two water bowls, so she still has access to one if the other gets soiled. Give her just a handful of grain in a bowl to start. Put the hay in some kind of container so it is not just laying on the ground. Or even just tuck some hay into the the slats of the fence so it's not on the ground. Goats are great hay wasters. If the hay on the ground gets soiled they won't eat it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say the right thing to do is contact the state vet, they are the ones that assign the scrapie tags. You would need to have all the letters and numbers down to tell them, so they can track the farm. Those are the same Scrapie tags they give all states so the only way to know for sure is the first to letters of the tag are the State. Mine is CO=Colorado EP=Our County 17= my farm number they assigned me and the rest is the info the breeder would have. COEP17

 I sold a goat years ago, then I guess the goat got out and someone found her, called the State vet, they called me because of my tag number, I called the owner and they sold her to someone else, but we did find the real owner. 

 If they are not wanting her (I really don't think that is the case, they would not of tagged her for everyone to know where she came from), but if it is, and you keep her, she will need another goat friend, a doe or a wether.


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I've got a couple of numbers to try on tracking down her previous owner via her ear tag. I tried on this morning and got an answering machine. We're all hoping we get to keep her (or can at least offer to buy her or something).

Based on my knowledge of other animals, I'm thinking she's 3 - 4 months old. She's super shy and spends most of her time hiding. Very low energy at the moment, but between being a baby suddenly alone, her recent stress, my difficulties getting her proper food, and the weather (which is rain and wind), I'd think that is to be expected. Should I be worried that she isn't more energetic?

I'm also working on getting a loaner goat until we either find her owner or get a second goat ourselves. Being alone is probably stressful too.

Thanks again,

Rachel


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yes she is probably very sad and afraid so lack of playfulness is to be expected. If you get a loaner goat or any other, just make sure it is healthy because you don't want to start off your goat adventure by dealing with a long term disease. If she has the dog and it is being nice to her, she should be ok for a few more days until you are sure you won't find the owner. Why let her bond to a new friend just to tear her away again? Good luck and bless your heart for taking in this little lost baby.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

THEY FOUND HER IN THE WATER? OMGosh, poor baby! I can't imagine how she got there? FYI goats hate being rained on, I can't imagine her entering a pond on her own!?

Thank you for taking her in. I would guess she's a Boer, so she may end up at 150lbs or more. However, I have a Nigerian buckling that has almost those same markings...lol. Good luck, I hope you get to keep her.

I don't know if anyone suggested it..I didn't read every post...but I'd consider giving her some B-Complex. She's been under a lot of stress


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone -

I thought I'd give a quick update on our little doe. You guys were so helpful I didn't want to leave you hanging on how the story continues.

The doe is doing well, eating and bonding with us. Yesterday we took her to a local 4H breeder for more help. Like everyone here, she said the doe is 3-4 months old, part Boer and part dairy (based on the shape of the head). All things considered she said she's in great shape.

She took down the scrapies (sp?) tag information and is researching it somehow for us to find the original breeder (she said the doe appears to be decently bred). The goat has a sticky paperish spot on her fur which she said was a tag from a recent auction. Chances are the goat was sold as part of a lot for meat - and not locally - so chances of tracking down who actually owns her are getting slim. Her feeling was that we should keep her as we're too attached to her and not about to send her off to be raised for slaughter at this point anyway. We'll see, but fingers crossed.

This wonderful woman (who has to be one of the nicest, most generous people I've met in a long time) updated her vaccinations, wormed her, taught us how to trim her hooves, etc. and then gave us another doe (boer / saanen) from her stock that she couldn't sell for showing as she had too many teats (or something like that - I got a bit overwhelmed by all the things I was learning about goats). Either way, we are officially members of the goat world.

Again. Thank you to everyone who got me started. I was somewhat terrified at first!

Rachel


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like you probably get to keep her that's great!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay! You have goaties AND a mentor to help you along. I hope you have a grand time with your girls. Keep us posted on how it's going!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

My heart fills with joy to know there are loving people like you out there who take care of poor babies like your doe Thank you soo much. I am sure she will repay you 10 times with her affection. Goats are amazing creatures. The news ones I have brought home were always timid at first but warm up quickly. I don't have a bashful one left in the herd.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Now, pictures of the new one??

Pleeeease


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy! I agree if she was at auction and that was what happened to her ... well if the owners don't contact you just keep her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's awesome news ! :leap:
How is cutiebell doing ? Does she like her new friend ?
We would love to see pictures of them both
Please. 

Sorry ,but once you cross the threshold here, we need pictures !
We live and breathe pictures ! Lololol


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay here's pictures of the girls out in the pasture for the first time. They are not all that interested in each other yet, but are both already attached to the (human) kids and I. When we walk away from them, they start crying for us to come back. I'm not sure we'll ever be able to beat the fun we've had this Christmas!

Our newest goat Pippi (original name MoonShadow, but her silly ears make her a Pippi to us) is on the left. CutieBelle is on the right. And then Pippi showing off her ears.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are both lovely!!  You did well by these girls, both of them.


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

What a wonderful heart filled story! The girls are just lovely. Love the ears on Pippi and the rescued girl is so sweet!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! I love those ears 
They look great together , lol.
You really did great with these two , they couldnt have it any better IMO 
Thank you so much for sharing the pictures , like we were going to leave you alone till you did , right ? lololol.

Happy New Year :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So wonderful that your found baby is doing well...and even more wonderful is that you have someone willing to teach you about the management goats need to thrive :hug:
Pippi looks to be a very good friend for CutieBelle!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I also forgot to mention how really cute Pippi is !!
The name suites her too  And those ears !! lololol 

She has such a sweet face , her ears remind me of my Bunny's ears


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my the ears! Pippi is a great name for her! What a couple of cuties! And Laura, bunny is awesome too!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I just wanted to say you will do okay. Nov. 2011 I looked out my kitchen window and a young boer doe was walking by. I ran out and escorted her into my vegetable garden, only fenced area on the property. Since I live in goat country I expected to find the owner but never did. I knew nothing about goats either having lived here less then 2 years and goats were not in my future plans. With the help of local goat ranchers, the folks here on TGS, and some books, I have learned a lot in the past year. Since then I have been given 5 abandoned kids and love every one of them. 

You do look like you have a Boer. Learn all you can and enjoy the process.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness, those ears are breathtaking. <3


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This has got to be one of the most supportive online groups I've ever been on. I guess I'd better stick around.

Rachel


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so wonderful that you have found a friend for her and a goat mentor! They are both adorable. Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Please do stick around! I can't wait to hear of the adventures you have with your two new family members!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Please do , we would love to hear how your two new kids are doing


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my GOSH!!! I am such a sucker for happy endings...this brought tears to my eyes...YAAA!!!!Pippi is adorable. They are a cute pair.


----------

